# ECNL Expansion 2022-2023



## Surf Zombie (Mar 1, 2022)

It's about that time of year.  Curious if the ECNL is going to stand pat this year after taking in so many clubs over the past two years, or if there is another round of musical chairs about to start.  Anyone hear anything interesting on this front?  

I've always wondered if they will even out some of the odd numbered conferences for travel purposes, but not sure that is a big issue for the league.


----------



## Venantsyo (Mar 2, 2022)

ECNL Expansion In Socal SW Division
					

Any thoughts if anything will happen? I believe it was around this time last year Beach and Legends got in. Thanks




					www.socalsoccer.com


----------

